# Thinking of buying at Morritts??



## Caladezi (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the latest update from Morritts resort.  I won't comment on the attitude of the GM.  I'll leave that up to you.               http://morritt.com/Page22_Latest_News.htm


----------



## Noni (Aug 4, 2008)

I, as an owner, understand your frustrations.  I also enjoy going to Morritt's.  I don't think your blasting the general manager on a more public forum does anything to help the situation.  

I was disappointed that we weren't able to attend the Dutch's  meeting while we were there in June, but I understand why it was cancelled now.

We should be voicing our opinions on the Morritts owners forum, rather than on TUGS.  

I have my problems with the lack of communication, but my husband and I entered into this knowing that we did not buy a property, but a right to use.

I only hope that the people on the TUGS forum will investigate further, before forming a negative opinion.  There are a lot of negatives, but there are a lot of positives.

Don't bother to send me your further opinions.  I probably agree with a lot of them, but not here.


----------



## caribbean (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Frank-

Morritt's with an open door policy????  Pleeeease, give me a break, that's a joke.


----------



## RMitchell (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't think they wanted negative stuff on their website. Looks pretty negative to me.
Just for the record...we usually leave the place at 9 or 10 in the morning to go to the west side for shore diving and eats. I have never attended an owners meeting, in 6 years, and it wasn't me that disrupted anything...nor was I at the pool.


----------



## Caladezi (Aug 4, 2008)

Noni said:


> I, as an owner, understand your frustrations.  I also enjoy going to Morritt's.  I don't think your blasting the general manager on a more public forum does anything to help the situation.
> 
> I was disappointed that we weren't able to attend the Dutch's  meeting while we were there in June, but I understand why it was cancelled now.
> 
> ...



Nobody "blasted"  the GM.  If you felt that he was "blasted", it was in your own mind from reading HIS report.  That link was to the OFFICIAL public Morritt web site and was posted by Morritt management.  What ever conclusion as to the GM's attitude was determined by only you, not me.  I have never, and will not in the future, send you any of my opinions.  I hope that you have the ability to form your own, be they positive or negative, without any help from others.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Aug 5, 2008)

For years, I've defended Morritt's management on this forum and on other forums. However, I have to side with Frank in this instance. He didn't make any negative comments about Morritt's management. He only provided a link to a public web site and suggested that we each form our own opinion of the content.

As for me, I find it incredible that the Morritt's General Manager would post a tirade such as this on a public web site. In my opinion, his "management update" did more damage to the resort than any number of disgruntled owners could possibly do.


----------



## ralphd (Aug 5, 2008)

It looks as if Dutch did the old 'open mouth and insert foot routine' on the Morritt's website. I agree with the questions/statements by both Frank and Rod.


----------



## caddie (Aug 5, 2008)

I cringed when I saw this discussion here because I hate to see the place take such a hit but it is true that the genereal manager opened up the door. He posted his rant on a public, Morritt's website. The irony is astounding, because they shut down their own forum in order to stem the tide of negative posts from their own owners, then asked another forum to have an owners-only portion so that visitors would not see all the sniping. More amazing, he brought it on himself, because he elected to have these weekly meetings which were not the best way to communicate to the owners at large anyway.


----------



## Blondie (Aug 5, 2008)

What a pathetic example of unprofessional whining- right down to blaming other owners for lost sales. I have never been to this resort, and know nothing about it, but from reading the first few paragraphs of the "newsletter" I'd say owners should be outraged. A GM is supposed to run the resort and, um, well, manage, is he not? What, is the dufus going to take his ball and go home? Sounds like he has lost control and is looking for someone to blame. Now, go to your room because you have been bad. Yikes, what a jerk.


----------



## caddie (Aug 6, 2008)

The offending message has been removed from the Morritt's website. Probably the smartest decision they've made in years. Now the guy needs to apologize.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 6, 2008)

We just visited Morritt's for the first time in July and loved it. I can tell you that we met several owners who were not only happy with their ownership, they were positively giddy! It really is a beautiful resort in a beautiful place.


----------



## escargot (Aug 6, 2008)

It really is a beautiful resort in a great location.   

They have struggled post-Ivan ( as MANY places have done ) with re-building, general staff and management.   

We look forward to a visit this December !


----------



## GreatGarloo (Aug 6, 2008)

Been an owner at Morritts since about 1991.  Bought when there was only one building.

Been there every year since except for the year Ivan hit.

Even with some problems since Ivan, I don't want to go anywhere else.  Every month improvements are being made.  Maybe not as fast as some would like nor does management communicate when it should, but again
there is not a safer, better place in the Carribean and we have been to many places.

Just my opinion.

Going again in November/December for three weeks.  

So not all owners are unhappy.


----------



## caribbean (Aug 6, 2008)

I didn't like paying for David's MF, booze, Bently and lining his pockets, so I sold.


----------



## Caladezi (Aug 6, 2008)

caribbean said:


> I didn't like paying for David's MF, booze, Bently and lining his pockets, so I sold.



Hi Pattty:  You and Carole probably made a good move.  I'm still there with eight weeks in the family.  I have high hopes that things will turn around soon and communications will improve and construction  on the second Seaside building will start.  The kind of report that was posted by our GM doesn't help matters.  It was a good move that they removed it.  I do have to agree though that it is still a beautiful resort with a great staff and on one of the best islands.


----------



## caribbean (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Frank-

No doubt in my mind that Carole & I did the right thing. I had a hard time convincing her to sell. We fought for justice as long as we could, in my case even way after I sold. The principle of the thing really got to me, but I finally had to just let it go; it was sapping too much of my energy for something in which I no longer had an economic interest. Just sorry that everyone else is still suffering from the fraud. That's one of the chances you take when you buy a RTU in which you have absolutely no rights. 

You are right, it is a beautiful spot. I might even trade back in someday, but right now hubby is still so pissed, he refuses to go back. Can't remember if the GM was the one with Westgate connections, if so I had warned Bob H and Carole about him. Or maybe he was the one from Don Cesar, but that is another story. 

It brought out quite a laugh to have such information posted after they had closed the site down before because owners like me were trying to ask questions and tell the truth and they couldn't stand it. Every time something else like this blows up it just reconfirms my decision to get out the day they announced that Grand was scheduled to re-open. I posted my ads within the week and had it sold in less than 10 days. Got 70% of my "investment" back. Probably couldn't get half of that now. Often wonder if my buyer if still as happy as he was that day. After the sale closed he was really nasty and gloating that he had really pulled the wool over my eyes and stole the week from me. He was so proud of himself. I just laughed to mself. Little did he know. HA HA, look who is laughing now. Of course I knew it then, seeing the writing on the wall concerning all the fraud that was going on. I knew it was just going to go downhill and that there was going to be more and more increases in MF and SAs because David was going to have the "owners" foot the entire bill. I am just glad we only had one week and that we like to go to a lot of other different islands.

Good luck. You deserve better as do all of the other "owners".

PS - Hope to be down your way in a couple of years. Hubby is from Tampa and when we retire are looking to build in the Bradenton/Sarasota area.


----------



## Caladezi (Aug 8, 2008)

caribbean said:


> You are right, it is a beautiful spot. I might even trade back in someday, but right now hubby is still so pissed, he refuses to go back. Can't remember if the GM was the one with Westgate connections, if so I had warned Bob H and Carole about him. Or maybe he was the one from Don Cesar, but that is another story.



Patty, he is the one from the Don.


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link. I wasn't around to do so myself. I know quite a few disagree with me but it's not 'owners' causing their problems. As Pogo said, "We have met the enemy and he is us." If we help hide the bad stuff there's no pressure to have them fix it. I've been gone so I missed it all. But Aruba was nice.


----------



## tmbrit (Aug 8, 2008)

Patty,  unless you have proof you should not be accusing people of fraud, and  also have all your stories straight before you tout them on a public forum.

Ya know we are not happy with the situation since Ivan, but we have been owners 13 years so have many good memories  and plan on more.   

Move on please.

Terri


----------



## caribbean (Aug 8, 2008)

Terri-

I have moved on. I haven't followed or posted on Morritts in a couple of years. Just couldn't resist the statement about the open door policy. What a joke. Only open for owners to pay for David. I just hate to see naive potential owners thinking all is well at Morritts getting sucked in to the black hole without knowing reality.  Glad to hear you are happy.

Signing out - enjoy


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 9, 2008)

Public forum = free to post positive and negative

It is through the exchange of both sides of stories that people are best able to judge for themselves if they need to do more review prior to making a decision.  On any public forum you will always find extremes and the truth tends to lie somewhere in the middle.

Telling someone "to move" just because you don't agree with them is frankly quite rude and inappropriate IMO.



tmbrit said:


> Patty,  unless you have proof you should not be accusing people of fraud, and  also have all your stories straight before you tout them on a public forum.
> 
> Ya know we are not happy with the situation since Ivan, but we have been owners 13 years so have many good memories  and plan on more.
> 
> ...


----------



## tmbrit (Aug 9, 2008)

Patty and I go back to 04  and Ivan.  She understood what I meant about
"Moving On"  She sold 3  or more years ago.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 10, 2008)

As a non-M owner reading out of curiosity your "move on sounds rude and TERRIBLY defensive.  You DO NOT help your cause, JMHO


----------

